# Deathguard deamon prince, WIP



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just painting up a deamon prince with a weapon conversion as i wanna run my DP with the black mace if i use it.


























all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*weapon complete*

weapons all done now just to paint it and finish the dp off


















all comments welcome


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, that sure looks like a weapon suitable for annihilating everything within 3" of that guy!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is on BFM! (Big Fuckin' Mace!) I approve of such things!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like everything about the new mega-mace except how it meets the hand. Those little hand guards on either side don't make a lot of sense. I think this would look a lot better if the haft went right to the top and bottom of his hand and was more consistent.

It would be very cool to carry the wooden texture all the way down, and include some wispy wrappings, decaying and dropping off like old mummy wrappings . . . but still have the wrapping look like it was passing through his grip.

I really like the withered texture in the wood of the haft, A+. The wrappings could use more texture to unify the whole look.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys , it coming along nicely, in regards to the hand area, there is only a metal guard above the hand , but can see why u think there one below the hand also as the wraps got a bit 'thick' at the top, but am considering taking the wraps of and doing the woody effect all the way down


----------

